# NITECORE INFILUX series



## astanapane (May 8, 2010)

Hello all,:candle:

Nitecore tries to release a new series of flashlights called infilux. 

I know that they are people that has already pre-ordered a flashlight of the series. 

I did the same and i pre-ordered the following



*NITECORE INFILUX IFE1 Features:* 

Infilux line is NC's top product line.
Compatible with the Surefire E Series tube.
Not only rotary switch, but also tail switch, could be tactical application.
Rotary selector with infinitely variable brightness function (Failure rate is very low).
Using the newest CREE CP-G R5 LED.
With strobe mode.
IFE1 uses one CR123A battery
The problem is that NITECORE informed the resellers for the specific day of 10th of this month. But something changed and they are going to delay the delivery 10 days more than expected. 


We all trusted resellers and Nitecore, we have given our money 150 dollars a week now, (and some others more that a week) and we are going to get our products at the end of this month and maybe next month. 

from my point of view is not very profesional and not accepted for a flashlight that cost 150 dollars. 

I trust Nitecore and i have many of their flashlight. I like the deisgn and the UI they have. 

I hope this Infilux series will be perfect design proving the cost the delay and the cost of all of us that pre-ordered the flashlight without any real-actual picture of the end product design, any reviews or video from Nitecore.

I dont see any :candle:
Kind Regards

Leonardo.


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 8, 2010)

I did some researches a few weeks ago and didn't find that light anywhere else than at one specific dealer. OK, I didn't search the whole net, but the trusted sources for Nitecore lights.

I also sent "my" Nitecore dealer a mail asking about the Infilux, but got no answer unfortunately.

My conclusion was that there's this one dealer who probably opened presales far too soon. We know from a famous american brand how long it can take until a new light, which is presented in an official catalog, appears. Sometimes they are even canceled. Nitecore came with the SR3 last year which had the strobe bug and there's no remedy for it. Perhaps the Infilux also shows some unwanted behaviour and they won't release it with a bug this time?

If you buy on presale, you must be prepared t wait (much) longer than you were told. That's the way it is, unfortunately. The dealer should offer you the possibility to cancel your preorder and refund you however. I'm not jumping on presales anymore, if you want to be sure to buy a perfectly working light, you have to wait a few weeks, until the first reviews ahow up and CPFers reported about it . I've seen too many new lights released with serious bugs already...


----------



## astanapane (May 8, 2010)

hi Henk Lu,

thank you for your answer. I also saw your answer to the other post. 

You are right, next time i think we all have to wait until the released date. 

I will keep post in here and next time i get the flashlight you all can have the first view. I hope others can make a review earlier than me. 

Kind Regards


----------



## jhc37013 (May 9, 2010)

Delays is just part of being in the flashlight world, I see your new here at CPF so I'll just say if you stay with it you will find this all to common. I would say you will get use to it but it's something that you really can't adjust to you just have to accept it.


----------



## scaredofthedark (May 9, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Delays is just part of being in the flashlight world, I see your new here at CPF so I'll just say if you stay with it you will find this all to common. I would say you will get use to it but it's something that you really can't adjust to you just have to accept it.



my solution to this....find another hobby and check back in a few months. plenty of new toys to read and research and buy by then....


----------



## astanapane (May 9, 2010)

to be new to the forum it doesnt mean you are new to the something, in this case to the flashlights. to ask for a good business from the companies and the resellers it does not have to do if you are new to a forum people. 

I'm not saying that i'm the best but i collect flashlight from my 10th. so i have about 100 flashlights with different sizes and features. 

so you need to change and understant that we have the money they have the products. Do not mix one to the other. 

you are right to say that this is the world right now and things walk to this way, but this is the wrong way. 

Once we have the money they need to respect the customers. 

If i'm wrong please let me kow. 

Thank you also for sharing your words with me in this forum.

kind regards


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 9, 2010)

astanapane said:


> you are right to say that this is the world right now and things walk to this way, but this is the wrong way.
> 
> Once we have the money they need to respect the customers.
> 
> If i'm wrong please let me kow.



If that was the only thing that runs wrong in the world today... :candle:

What we see right now is turbocapitalism or neocapitalism that runs right to his end, which is when they'll have all our money and nobody can buy anything anymore. That'll be very, very, bad, it means (civil) war and we'll need our flashlights for sure!

This said, we are not in an end-of-the-world-as-we know-it forum here, but this is about flashlights. Unfortunately, some dealers and/or companies may think that we have advanced so far in my described scenario, that they can do everything they want to get our money, which is the goal. It is upon us to brake this evolution and to kick those dealers and/or companies out. That's a very easy thing for us, the only thing we have to do is not buy from those.

All dealers and custom makers I've dealt with so far don't act that way, they still respect their customers, which is for sure the right way. I currently invest all my money in flashlights and accessoires, but I surely don't want to throw any of it out of the window. A dealer who gives me the impression to be after my money only won't sell me more than one light for sure. As I said, I haven't dealt with those so far, just one company that has too much business as it seems and no time for new customers, so I gave it up trying to buy lights from the.

Ask your money back you paid for a light that can't be delivered as promised, it should be your right to do it. On CPFMP we have a jeers section, where no one wants to appear, it could mean end of business with CPFers. Read the rules of posting a jeer, contact the dealer and, if necessary, remind him those rules and when he'll qualify for a jeer. That's the most terrible weapon we have on CPF : Tell all other CPFers which dealer doesn't take propper care of his customers.

Good luck and have fun on CPF, you joined the right forum! :wave:


----------



## astanapane (May 9, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> If that was the only thing that runs wrong in the world today... :candle:
> 
> What we see right now is turbocapitalism or neocapitalism that runs right to his end, which is when they'll have all our money and nobody can buy anything anymore. That'll be very, very, bad, it means (civil) war and we'll need our flashlights for sure!
> 
> ...




I will do that if they are going to delay more time the shipment. 

I dont want to give more story to this any more. I will wait for the product as i did the mistake to trust them in a delivery date. 

But as i said if they are going to delay more than what they already informed us we will proceed to the action.

The problem is that a lot of people pre-ordered the same series. So companies and resellers needs to respect and inform the customers that pre-payed for their products with all necessary information in order to avoid any problem.

Thank you all again for your info about this powerful forum. 

Thanks that i'm in your community.

Regards:nana:


----------



## horizonseeker (May 10, 2010)

you sure it wasn't an april fool's joke?


----------



## ckc (May 10, 2010)

astanapane said:


> But as i said if they are going to delay more than what they already informed us we will proceed to the action.



would you rather they ship you an inferior product on the date they said, then you have to return it later to get it fixed???

I've seen many companies like this, and IMO it's worse then a slight delay to get the proper product.. 


face it.. $150 is not a lot of money.. it's not like you are giving a deposit of $100,000 where a delay costs you lost interest in a bank/investment for that money.. 

How do you yo know it's even their fault for this delay? maybe it's a supplier, or customs, or any number of things beyond their control.. delays like this (and only 10 days) is very common for companies 



> The problem is that a lot of people pre-ordered the same series. So companies and resellers needs to respect and inform the customers that pre-payed for their products with all necessary information in order to avoid any problem.



Did they not inform you there would be a delay?? again some companies would not even do that, and just ship it when it arrives.. if it's late, then it late.. the fact that you did get a notice it would be late, is showing the company does care. 

a notice you received, and a 10 day notice is more than adequate for a situation such as this... I think your expectations are way to high..


----------



## astanapane (May 10, 2010)

You are also right. 

But expectetions must be high even you give one dollar. 

I know the process and i know that 10 days is not a lot. But i also know that they are going to delay more than 10 days even a month. That's why we need to press them on that so next time to avoid any delays and companies will be on scheduled time.

they should do an other thing. To Pre-order with a ticket of 10 dollars and when the product arrives then to in the list of the first that can normally place an order. 

Now some people have given this amount of money and i'm sure we all have to wait the next month or the second week of next month to get the products.


----------



## astanapane (May 17, 2010)

we still waiting for the actual pictures and more specific characteristics


----------



## astanapane (May 20, 2010)

:wave:any update? Yes the might have some. We need to wait. 

I love Nitecore flashlight that's why i trust them. Customer service from Nitecore i think is one of the best. Feel sorry for saying ungry words at the beggining. 

So now we need just to wait for the EDC that from my point of view will be the best at this moment. 

I do own all the series of their flashlights and i never had a problem with any of them. I think are most stable ones in the market on their level. 

I had some fenix and really had a problem especialy with PD30 R2.

regards


----------



## horizonseeker (May 20, 2010)

why do you keep posting here with the question? If someone had information, they would have posted it already. Why don't you express your dissatisfaction with the dealer or nitecore?

in fact, I just contacted nitecore for you, since you don't seem to want to do it. I received a reply in less than 24 hours and their estimated arrival date for the Influx to dealers is early June.


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 20, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> ... their estimated arrival date for the Influx to dealers is early June.



Well, that's good news! Thanks for having contacted Nitecore and posting here! :wave:

If now that light is bugfree...


----------



## corvettesR1 (May 20, 2010)

Saw a photo of this light online . Thanks for the heads up. Id like to have one when they come out .


----------



## MattK (May 20, 2010)

Yup - due to ship to dealers ~5/30


----------



## jp2515 (May 21, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> why do you keep posting here with the question? If someone had information, they would have posted it already. Why don't you express your dissatisfaction with the dealer or nitecore?
> 
> in fact, I just contacted nitecore for you, since you don't seem to want to do it. I received a reply in less than 24 hours and their estimated arrival date for the Influx to dealers is early June.



Thank you sir! Finally someone with _useful _information! :thumbsup:


----------



## astanapane (May 21, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> why do you keep posting here with the question? If someone had information, they would have posted it already. Why don't you express your dissatisfaction with the dealer or nitecore?
> 
> in fact, I just contacted nitecore for you, since you don't seem to want to do it. I received a reply in less than 24 hours and their estimated arrival date for the Influx to dealers is early June.


 
Hello Mr. 

thank you for your help and sorry for my posting here dont shoot me. I'm a good guy:huh:.


----------



## grunscga (May 21, 2010)

Does anyone (and by "anyone", I really mean Matt ) know if it will be possible to buy the 2AA body tube without a head?

I love CR123A lights because they are compact and powerful...until I'm out and about and use the last CR123A I have on me. Being able to throw the 2AA body tube into my pack/BOB/car/whatever would make it easy to switch to cheap AAs if I run out of spares.


----------



## hairydogs (May 21, 2010)

Any specification for this light? Why so expensive?



Henk_Lu said:


> Well, that's good news! Thanks for having contacted Nitecore and posting here! :wave:
> 
> If now that light is bugfree...


----------



## grunscga (May 21, 2010)

hairydogs said:


> Any specification for this light?



The retailer that first advertised the light has updated his page with some new text:



www.lightjunction.com said:


> IFE1/IFD2 adopts a new generation of SmartRing design, a rotary selector with infinitely variable brightness function (similar to Surefire Titan), also comes with strobe mode. The light head is compatible with Surefire E1 series (using one single CR123 battery), equipped with CREE XP-G R5 LED, Max output reaches 285 Lumens and Min output as low as 0.1 Lumen.



Sounds like what I was hoping the RRT-0 would be. Of course, for $150, it had better have some impressive stats!


----------



## astanapane (May 22, 2010)

new picture 

please help yourselves

http://www.lightjunction.com/nitecore-flashlights/nitecore-smartring/IFE1-flashlight.html


----------



## Chauncey Gardner (May 22, 2010)

Looks like the offspring of a Defender & the Extreme. Nice looking light, can't wait for the reviews.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Henk_Lu (May 22, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised how thin the light is and especially the selection ring of course!

I guess the head will be fully tightened and stay that way, I love my NEX, but if you loosen the head for normal mode, the flashlight is merely cut in half and the chance is there that it turn by itself if you hold it in hands. I relly preffer tightened heads.

Let's hope the selection ring gives the right feeling. If it turns too easily, you'll change the output all the time just as the head of the NEX turned unwanted. For a good operation, it has to be somewhat stiff, but it should still be easily turned from low to high in a swiff. Not an easy task...


----------



## maskman (May 22, 2010)

The updated photo of the Infilux has more appeal to me than the previous rendering. I like the stainless bezel and I'm very impressed by the clip that appears to be securely attached to the Infilux. Thumbs up on the clip!


----------



## romteb (May 22, 2010)

There are apparently 3 versions to come, IFE1 with one CR123, IFD2 with 2AA and IFE2 with 2CR123 and 18650.


----------



## MattK (May 22, 2010)

grunscga said:


> Does anyone (and by "anyone", I really mean Matt ) know if it will be possible to buy the 2AA body tube without a head?



There's currently no plans to sell the 2xAA tubes separately but I can check with the factory.



romteb said:


> There are apparently 3 versions to come, IFE1 with one CR123, IFD2 with 2AA and IFE2 with 2CR123 and 18650.



Correct. The IFE2 is a later release; still a god 30+ days away.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (May 22, 2010)

Does the IFE1 run on a 3.7 V RCR123?
Anthony


----------



## Illumination (May 22, 2010)

Much better looking than the old design!

Still seems very expensive for what it is.


----------



## MattK (May 22, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> Does the IFE1 run on a 3.7 V RCR123?
> Anthony


Yes - not a problem.


----------



## carl (May 22, 2010)

Looks nice.

Shouldn't the on-off switch and the ring be in the same location to keep it one-handed operation? 

As it is, its two-handed operation, or requiring changing the hand position.

Either both at tail or both at front?


----------



## MattK (May 22, 2010)

Tailcap output selection means, among other things, that parasitic power drain could be an issue. Also, these are pretty smal lights - I'm not sure it would make sense to have tailcap power adjustment and a side switch is definitely not applicable. Tailcap power with upper battery tube mode selection is a fairly widely used method.


----------



## Scarbear (May 22, 2010)

@MattK

unfortunately i read about the strob modus. Could you tell me how it works. is it a position at the control ring or is it activatet by the clicky? 

doubleclick and a momentary switch is a no go! IMHO

Olaf


----------



## MattK (May 22, 2010)

The strobe mode is selected on the ring - it's on the other side of the off position from the illuminatioon modes so you never have to see/use it if you don't want to but it's also easy to preselect it before activation.


----------



## Scarbear (May 22, 2010)

thanks MattK, that's good news.

if there is a wrong polarity protection and has no bugs like the sr3 i'll surely buy one


----------



## astanapane (May 22, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> Does the IFE1 run on a 3.7 V RCR123?
> Anthony



yes it does


----------



## astanapane (Jun 10, 2010)

any news?


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 13, 2010)

*New Nitecore on the block*

Expected delivery late June:thinking: I was just convincing myself I have all the cool lights now...and now this pops up on radar.:mecry:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-infilux-ife1.html


----------



## Burgess (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Cool ! ! !

Thanks for the heads-up !



Looks like a nice, secure, Deep-Pocket-Carry clip !


:thumbsup:


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

No problem, I thought I finally had a front page but it appears to have already been mentioned in here somewhere... :shrug: I normally like to wait on a new product from lessons learned and must resist however I can not resist and placed an order .


----------



## alex_ny (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Why is the price so high ? :shakehead


----------



## Burgess (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

well, for one reason . . . .


Infinitely-Variable brightness control ring



_


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Great output from a single cell, I wonder what the runtimes are like. Form and looks are nice but I'm not so sure about the infinitely adjustable capability. I doubt I'd ever use it between max and say 40 lumens, most of the time I would probably be on max and min.


----------



## grunscga (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*



LumensMaximus said:


> I normally like to wait on a new product from lessons learned and must resist however I can not resist and placed an order .



You might not want to put much faith in that June shipping date. The date has been slipping for a while now: NITECORE INFILUX series


----------



## liquidsix (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Nice looking light. 

Would be tempting with a smaller price tag and 5 or 6 levels instead of IVB


----------



## LumensMaximus (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

 I saw that after I placed the order, well lets hope they have a handle on things, it sure would be nice if the dealers wouldn't charge your card untill the item is in stock and ready to ship, that would be the fair thing to do, IMO


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Waiting to get some reviews on how smooth the Smartring operates, looks like a nice light.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Well it appears to have a SF Titan style IBS, that's great. Is it me or does it look like the NDI/Extreme on the back with a D10/EX10 style bezel on the front?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*


Not going to be an early adopter on this one. Sure looks good but I'll hang back and read about others using it for a while first.


----------



## edc3 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

It's a great-looking light and I love the idea of a Titan style ring AND a clicky. I wonder if it's a forward clicky? More than I can afford these days though.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

145 bucks.......


----------



## Jash (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*



Sgt. LED said:


> Not going to be an early adopter on this one. Sure looks good but I'll hang back and read about others using it for a while first.



Ditto!

There's quite a few lights in that price range with greater output and equal quality. Just a few other lights you can buy for $145ish : TK30/40, M1X, Ace-G, M30, E2DL and a whole bunch with similar output for close to half the dough.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*



Woods Walker said:


> 145 bucks.......


 
Surefire Titan is over $200, and only goes up to 70 lumens. 

Makes $145 seem cheap. (Especially if the tint turns out not to be Angry Blue.)


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Do not compare 70 Surefire Lumens with any other. 70 Surefire lumens might be the same as 200. I dont want to be off topic.

So Nitecore needs to give a specific realeased date from the time that the items are on the most of the dealers front page.

Now it is about 2 months. Anyhow w learn from that and never never again pre-ordered a flashlight. This is what we have to do....to wait.

From what i've seen, i do not expect the flashlight next month.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*



astanapane said:


> Do not compare 70 Surefire Lumens with any other. 70 Surefire lumens might be the same as 200. I dont want to be off topic.


 
I've handled a Titan. Even with Surefire lumens, it wasn't very impressive at its limit. (The Angry blue tint had a lot to do with that.)


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

E-series compatible! Hopefully there'll be some interesting Surefire lego lights made with these!


----------



## computernut (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Interesting, hopefully Nitecore can live up to the price they are charging. I've been wanting a SF T1a but not that big on key-chain lights.


----------



## swxb12 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

I'll wait for reviews as well...Interested i knowing about the quality of the rotary selector. Nice piece of tech., just hope it's not too overcomplicated. Perhaps a worthy successor to my NDI, which has become my beater light.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

Great googely-moogely! That thing looks very VERY interesting to me. I have been hoping for a 1x123 light with an infinite control ring for a while. I need to find out more on this one!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 14, 2010)

.....


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

I've wanted a Titan T1A ever since I got to play with one at a CPF get-together. The variable ring selector, small size, and beautiful beam made for an awesome package. 

This might be a more affordable alternative, but I'll want to see beamshots and reviews first. It's good that it has a rechargeable option.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 14, 2010)

Spec (R5) and design look awesome! I like the fact that NC retained the compatibility with E-series SF lights. :thumbsup: Price... not much. But, I'll wait for reviews and see what people say. 

Matt, just curious... there's a 1xR123 and 2xAA version. Any plans to offer a 1xAA tube for running 1x14500? Also, what's the input voltage on the both lights? Would it be possible to run 1xAA? Looking forward to updates.


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

the question is when Nitecore is going to realease it. We all love it. But if Nitecore will delay it more time i think we will all start hating it. 

the same happened with Surefire LX1. Most of the people that were excited after all they were not interested any more.


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

as i know there will also release a 18650 version. But when? 

I think from the time the item has been delayed so long time someone from Nitecore need to explain and guarantee the exact released date.


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 14, 2010)

while you are at it, do us a favor and get surefire to "guarantee" its release date as well.


----------



## ss355 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*

I'll definitely keep an eye on this one. Looks like it could be the perfect flashlight for me for camping.

On a recent campout I carried my EDC Leatherman S2 (since replaced by a Quark Mini CR2) and Surefire LX2. The LX2 was great for illuminating stuff at distance and the wow factor, but it was overkill for almost anything at the campsite, even on low. I didn't have any _need_ to illuminate stuff at distance, so the LX2 really served only as a toy to wow other campers. I used the S2 almost exclusively as my illumination tool, and it made me realize the value of a light with a reasonably low "low" in addition to a higher output. I love the UI of the Titan, but without a way to use my preferred carry method for outdoors--clipped to my pocket--I decided against the light. I don't mind digging in my pocket for an EDC because I don't use it that often, but on a campout at night I want my light instantly accessible, and for me a pocket clip allows that. I considered the Jetbeam RRT-0 and darned near pulled the trigger on that one, but I wasn't quite sold on the preset output levels on the control ring. I like the fact that the Nitecore has variable output like the Titan.

I'm eagerly looking forward to reviews of this one.


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

i think surefire didnt allow the dealers to pre-order the product.


----------



## Chongker (Jun 14, 2010)

Not really true, I had pre-ordered a UA2 Optimus from BJ when it was all hyped up and had to get a refund later when it was canned.


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

that's very bad. I didnt know that. But in this case with nitecore, flashlights are canceled 3 times in 15 days. Postponed for mid june and now???? No news!!!


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 14, 2010)

astanapane said:


> that's very bad. I didnt know that. But in this case with nitecore, flashlights are canceled 3 times in 15 days. Postponed for mid june and now???? No news!!!



Now seriously, if you want to know the release date that bad (or conversely hound Nitecore until they release it) EMAIL Nitecore. I'm sure they can help you better than CPF


----------



## astanapane (Jun 14, 2010)

i fed up with that. I really dont care. Next time i wont trust any company. wait until the goods are in stock in any dealer and wait also for the first reviews.


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 14, 2010)

that is what you should have done in the first place instead of asking endlessly in the forum. I have emailed nitecore for you once before and have shown that they will answer, yet still you refuse to take any action.

and speaking of delaying product, your loved surefire (from another thread where your surefire 70 lumen = other's 200 lumen
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3418166&postcount=17) has a reputation for vaporware, so you might want to do a little research beforehand or just have more patience.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 14, 2010)

astanapane said:


> i fed up with that. I really dont care. Next time i wont trust any company. wait until the goods are in stock in any dealer and wait also for the first reviews.



Did you pre-order it and are peeved that it's not in yet? If so take your rant over to the Marketplace and leave some feedback. However since this is a preorder, I fail to see how its a valid jeer (yet).


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*



Monocrom said:


> Makes $145 seem cheap.


 
Not to me......


----------



## DM51 (Jun 14, 2010)

astanapane said:


> wait until the goods are in stock in any dealer and wait also for the first reviews.


So... at last you have realised that is what you should have done. There are hundreds of threads here which would have advised you to that effect, and any number of members who would have advised you the same, if only you had read and/or asked before committing yourself. 

You've made the point many times now about how annoyed you are; please stop repeating yourself, or you will end up with an unenviable reputation as a whiner.


----------



## astanapane (Jun 15, 2010)

horizonseeker said:


> that is what you should have done in the first place instead of asking endlessly in the forum. I have emailed nitecore for you once before and have shown that they will answer, yet still you refuse to take any action.
> 
> and speaking of delaying product, your loved surefire (from another thread where your surefire 70 lumen = other's 200 lumen
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3418166&postcount=17) has a reputation for vaporware, so you might want to do a little research beforehand or just have more patience.


 
As i told you i fed up with thisand i will wait until they arrive. But no i will not stop to make my critisize when something is wrong. You do not know if i have contacted Nitecore or not. So please do not post and write down things you never know or imagine. 

Thank you that you contacted nitecore but they will tell you that the products will delay and sorry for any problem cause to you.

If i'm surefire fun or any other it has to do with the quility of the flashlights. Sometimes is what you pay is what you get.

I hope the same will be with Nitecore Infilux series to prove their high price.

Regards.

Astanapane.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 15, 2010)

astanapane said:


> As i told you i fed up with thisand i will wait until they arrive. But no i will not stop to make my critisize when something is wrong. You do not know if i have contacted Nitecore or not. So please do not post and write down things you never know or imagine.
> 
> Thank you that you contacted nitecore but they will tell you that the products will delay and sorry for any problem cause to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## astanapane (Jun 15, 2010)

DM51 said:


> So... at last you have realised that is what you should have done. There are hundreds of threads here which would have advised you to that effect, and any number of members who would have advised you the same, if only you had read and/or asked before committing yourself.
> 
> You've made the point many times now about how annoyed you are; please stop repeating yourself, or you will end up with an unenviable reputation as a whiner.


 

Yes i have realised and sorry for repeating my self. But here is the forum that we can discuss and argue. if i'm wrong please let me know.:duh2:


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 15, 2010)

astanapane said:


> As i told you i fed up with thisand i will wait until they arrive. But no i will not stop to make my critisize when something is wrong. You do not know if i have contacted Nitecore or not. So please do not post and write down things you never know or imagine.
> 
> Thank you that you contacted nitecore but they will tell you that the products will delay and sorry for any problem cause to you.
> 
> ...



You can complain as much as you want, it's a public forum, only the admin and moderators can stop you from posting. You already made a reputation for yourself here so I have no need to call you whiny, you did that pretty well yourself.

If you contacted Nitecore, then you will have answers from Nitecore, however (un)satisfying that maybe. You certainly wouldn't be here to regale us with your endless repetitive whine unless of course, you are just a troll. Based on your unwillingness to answer questions that has been posted to you, it's pretty clear.

Are you really fed up with this? Your action speaks truer than your words. If you are fed up, then leave this thread because nothing you say or do is going to make the Influx arrive sooner or perform better.

my prediction? you will not leave this thread be and you will continue your tired tirade until the Influx arrives.

so welcome to the world of pre-order, this is the price you pay for being an early-adopter. Don't like it? and from the looks of things, I'd say that's a definite no, you can always wait for the review. 

Can I pre-order your thread on why reviews for the Influx are taking a long time to arrive?


----------



## astanapane (Jun 15, 2010)

yes you are right.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 15, 2010)

astanapane said:


> if i'm wrong please let me know


I have already let you know.

If you continue whining about this, it may well be considered that you are duplicating your complaints to such an extent that your posts contravene Rule 9.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 15, 2010)

i'm interesting of Nitecore Infilux. as i read from the post is not available yet. i will keep looking the post for news.


----------



## Art (Jun 19, 2010)

Will wait for reviews first... the SR3 was the last light I bought from them and I wont like to buy another faulty expensive light again.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 20, 2010)

yes is what i have to do. 

I think is going to take a long time to see this flashlight here. Nitecore might go until the end of the summer. 

Good luck to the ones pre-ordered this flashlight. 

LX1 i think is coming sooner, and once is released will take the lead of all the others.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 20, 2010)

i read the post from the beggining. So i need to specify some things. 

First of all Mr. Astanapane you have made two mistakes. First you pre-ordered something that noone gave you a guarantee of released date and second you tried to share your feeling with us. 

Second to all the others that triyng to help in one or the other way, for those that really help is good for al of us. But here in CPF is better to protect the customers and not the companies. 

I cannot afford to give so much money and wait so long time. So i havent order the flashlight. 

Some people here might have a dozen of thusand dollars can afford to preorder flashlights and wait for thusand of years. 

So do not compare and put people on the same level. There are a lot of levels of people. Some people can wait for ever because they never care if they give 1000 dollars for something....and others try to save 100 dollars in a year time to buy one good. 

i dont want to say that Mr. astanapane is right but he might belong to the people cares of giving 100 dollars to nothing for so long time. 

I will never do that pre-order thing. 

So waiting for so long may cause a problem to your badget's family that you havent scheduled. 

We do not have yet for those infilux seires any detailed specs. 

Does this Nitecore Infilux can take RCR123? Does this rotating ring goes around freelly? The reflector is OP??? SMO??? the reflector hugs the LED or is designed for XR-E series???

And a lot of other questions that we do not know.


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 20, 2010)

Why are the infilux series so expensive?? I know they hve the fancy ring controller but the SR3 is only at $120.

Looks like an extreme head combined with defender body.


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 21, 2010)

probably the infinite brightness adjustment vs. the SR3's pre-determined levels bumps up the pricing for the influx.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 21, 2010)

perhaps Nitecore had to pay *License Fee* to SureFire ?


It uses the "Titan-style" Rotary Brightness Adjustment Collar ?



_


----------



## MR.A (Jun 22, 2010)

Burgess said:


> perhaps Nitecore had to pay *License Fee* to SureFire ?
> 
> 
> It uses the "Titan-style" Rotary Brightness Adjustment Collar ?
> ...


 

maybe but this is not an excuse of anything.


----------



## MattK (Jun 22, 2010)

The INFILUX uses a magnetic sensor - not the mechanical type selector used in the SF in the Titan. They developed this on their own and it has nothing to do with SF.

The cost of the INFILUX has nothing to do with the SR3/Defender etc, it's an entirely new light with a new interface, circuit, etc. It's also 2-3 times brighter than a Titan, has a strobe, will accept a wide range of power sources, etc... 

The INFILUX products aren't your typical multilevel premium light - they have a sophisticated new UI that took a lot of expensive R&D. Nitecore is trying to make a game changing product - not another 'me too' light.

The UI is awesome. There's a 'stop' so you know where the switch is so you can preset an approximate output level before activating the light. The strobe can be avoided entirely or preset - it's on the other side of the stop.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 22, 2010)

That sounds fantastic! Thanks for the update Matt. This one definitely does sound like a game changer.


----------



## Mark Mck (Jun 22, 2010)

I look forward to impressions and reviews on this very interesting light.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 22, 2010)

me too. waiting for reviews but after August.


----------



## ss355 (Jun 22, 2010)

Matt, any idea of the physical dimensions of each light? More specifically, I'm interested in the length between the 1x123 and the 2x123 formats. Ballpark is fine.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 22, 2010)

MattK said:


> The INFILUX uses a magnetic sensor - not the mechanical type selector used in the SF in the Titan. They developed this on their own and it has nothing to do with SF.
> 
> The cost of the INFILUX has nothing to do with the SR3/Defender etc, it's an entirely new light with a new interface, circuit, etc. It's also 2-3 times brighter than a Titan, has a strobe, will accept a wide range of power sources, etc...
> 
> ...


 
you are the only one from the dealers that giving us some really useful info. I might order when available from you. 

Thank you very much, keep updating.


----------



## MattK (Jun 22, 2010)

Infilux IFE1 - 1*CR123 - Prototype in hand is 95mm long, the head is ~25.5mm in diameter, I think it will be the same for all 3 versions.
Infilux IFE2 - 2*CR123/1*18650" - assume about 130mm long (95 + 35) 
Infilux IFD2 - 2*AA - assume about 160mm long ((95-35) + 50 + 50)


----------



## MR.A (Jun 22, 2010)

MattK said:


> Infilux IFE1 - 1*CR123 - Prototype in hand is 95mm long, the head is ~25.5mm in diameter, I think it will be the same for all 3 versions.
> Infilux IFE2 - 2*CR123/1*18650" - assume about 130mm long (95 + 35)
> Infilux IFD2 - 2*AA - assume about 160mm long ((95-35) + 50 + 50)


 
++++:devil: i think i'm going to hit it. 

Do you know when are you going to have it in stock? I'm seriously thinking of ordering one from you.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jun 22, 2010)

Now guess who's that moron who talked in this thread about waiting for reviews first and who ordered an IFE1 three days ago? :devil:

I seriously hope they learned from the strobe-bug of the SR-3 and got it right this time : Real hiding of the disco mode!

The rest sounds excellent like Matt describes it, if the dimming/raising of the output is real smooth and if the ring gives the right feedback, doesn't move to easy so that the chances are low the output changes unwillingly. Yeah, my expactations are high and I guess they can be for that price... 

I like the look of the light, it looks serious, not fancy. It reminds me of the NEX of course, but that design was excellent. What I don't like for the NEX is that the light unscrews about in the middle and if you don't use it tightened, it risks to unscrew more or tighten and change the mode. The Infilux stays tightened I suppose (as the SR-3), that's the way I like my lights! :wave:


----------



## grunscga (Jun 22, 2010)

MattK said:


> Infilux IFE1 - 1*CR123 - Prototype in hand is 95mm long, the head is ~25.5mm in diameter, I think it will be the same for all 3 versions.
> Infilux IFE2 - 2*CR123/1*18650" - assume about 130mm long (95 + 35)
> Infilux IFD2 - 2*AA - assume about 160mm long ((95-35) + 50 + 50)



I don't suppose it will actually _be_ the same head for all three versions? 

(Yes, I'm still hoping for interchangeable body tubes...even more so if there is an 18650 version. :candle


----------



## MR.A (Jun 24, 2010)

i got an email from Nitecore which says that the flashlights will be released at the end of this month. 

If the flashlight will be available sooner than LX1 then Nitecore will take the advance.

But if the flashlight will not get any good reviews then i see Nitecore to die soon. Sooner than they thought.

I'm more to LX1 about 70%. Lets see how this can be change according to the released date of Nitecore infilux series.


----------



## MR.A (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.lightjunction.com/niteco...re-smartring/IFE1-flashlight.html?cPath=75_79


----------



## boulder (Jun 30, 2010)

Matt, any new news on the expected release date? I just pre-ordered mine from BJ


----------



## Glow Bug (Jul 7, 2010)

Bump.....


----------



## MattK (Jul 7, 2010)

Factory expects to release them in <7 days.


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 13, 2010)

MattK said:


> Factory expects to release them in <7 days.



Any updates Matt?

-Bobby


----------



## MattK (Jul 14, 2010)

I emailed earlier today and will let you know as soon as we know.


----------



## octaf (Jul 16, 2010)

Ray_of_Light said:


> Does the IFE1 run on a 3.7 V RCR123?
> Anthony


 
I don't think so.

I just got the light, the real one.

It doesn't say anywhere in the manual that you can use RCR.

It only says that it runs on CR123.


----------



## octaf (Jul 16, 2010)

octaf said:


> Thanks, Matt.
> That'll help a lot.
> 
> One more thing to add is,
> ...


 
Besides above I said, I think it's a wonderful light.
Ti clips & bezel.
Ti clip is almost identical to that of McGizmo, only slightly longer.

I guess, Nitecore needed more time before they put out this new product.

I hope this compatibility issue solved when next batch comes out !


----------



## recDNA (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*



F250XLT said:


> Waiting to get some reviews on how smooth the Smartring operates, looks like a nice light.


 
I like the NC Smartring or Eagletac M2X ring or Jetbeam ring so much that I'm surprised manufacturers who put out this format don't put all the others out of business.

I have no further use for 1 X CR123 flashlights or I would be very interested. I prefer the 2 X CR123/18650 pocket sized format for power and runtime. I Quark 123 X 2 flashlight is the perfect size and shape for me. I buy others for the additional output though.


----------



## MR.A (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*



recDNA said:


> I like the NC Smartring or Eagletac M2X ring or Jetbeam ring so much that I'm surprised manufacturers who put out this format don't put all the others out of business.
> 
> I have no further use for 1 X CR123 flashlights or I would be very interested. I prefer the 2 X CR123/18650 pocket sized format for power and runtime. I Quark 123 X 2 flashlight is the perfect size and shape for me. I buy others for the additional output though.



Yes i'm also surprised that other companies they do not use TIR lens like surefire does.


----------



## grunscga (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: New Nitecore on the block*



recDNA said:


> I like the NC Smartring or Eagletac M2X ring or Jetbeam ring so much that I'm surprised manufacturers who put out this format don't put all the others out of business.



Well, there are a couple of downsides. The biggest (at least with the Jetbeam and it's relatively stiff ring*) is that adjusting the brightness is rather awkward if you only have one hand free, especially if you normally hold the light in an overhand grip. Ring lights also tend to be quite a bit more expensive than other UIs. I do like the interface, but there are reasons why the ring UI hasn't replaced all others.

_* which is good most of the time, because it doesn't 'self-adjust' when you don't want it to._


----------

